

LinkedIn is down - dgudkov
http://www.linkedin.com/

======
privacyguru
Via @linkedin on Twitter- "Hey guys, this is part of the planned cutover we
initiated oer the wknd. <http://bit.ly/fYD800> Sorry for the inconvenience.
Stay tuned."

"We continue to tune our site and optimize site performance following our
recent cutover to the new Los Angeles data center. Thanks for your patience
during the transition. Stay tuned. – Dec 13, 2010"

<http://blog.linkedin.com/2010/12/11/linkedin-data-center-la/>

------
jlgosse
It doesn't seem very down to me...

